# Weekly competition 2011-19



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 U' F' R2 F U' F U
*2. *U' R F2 U' R U R' U' F
*3. *U R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2
*4. *F2 U2 F' R U2 R' F2 R U'
*5. *F' U2 F U' R F2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R' F' D F' D2 R2 B F U' B L' D2 B2 R F D2 U2
*2. *D F' D2 F2 U' F' L' R D2 L2 B' L' B' D' U2 R2 B U2
*3. *B R U F2 U F U' B L U' F' D R U2 B' L2 U2 F'
*4. *B' R F2 R D2 U' R F2 R2 F' U' F2 L D' B U F' U
*5. *D B2 D' U' F D R D2 F L' D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 L2 B2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw' U2 Fw R2 Uw L2 Rw' D' U2 F' L' Rw Fw Uw B R' B' Fw2 F' Uw L2 U' L Rw' R' D2 Fw2 F' L Uw' Rw2
*2. *Fw' U Fw2 L2 R2 D' R' U2 L B Rw' B Fw2 D Uw' U L2 F2 D' Uw2 L' D' B2 R' B' Fw' L2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Fw' F' D' U' L' Rw' D' R
*3. *F2 L2 Fw U' F2 L' Rw D Rw' B L Rw' F D B L2 Rw2 B D2 F2 U' F R' U2 F' U2 F2 L Uw2 B' F2 U2 Rw Uw F2 R2 Uw' U' B' F2
*4. *Fw Rw2 R D' Uw Rw2 Uw' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 Rw F D' F2 Rw D' L Fw2 D Fw' Uw Rw B' Rw B2 D' Uw L' R D R U2 B Fw F2 U L' D
*5. *Uw' Rw2 F D' R2 B Rw2 B' U' F' D' B D L' D Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L Uw Rw' Fw2 D F D' Rw F' U Fw F' Uw2 L F L' R' Uw Fw' D' B' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' L2 R' Bw D' F Uw2 U Rw' Uw' Fw2 F Dw2 L B' Dw' Uw' F2 Dw2 Fw L2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' B Dw2 L R B Bw2 L Fw Lw2 Dw' L D2 L2 Lw' Rw B' R2 D' Uw U2 Bw U R' B Fw Dw' L2 Rw2 R D2 F Lw2 Rw F' Uw' L'
*2. *Fw2 F2 Dw' B' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' U2 L2 F Rw Fw D Dw2 F Dw2 U' Lw D Bw' Dw' Bw' D2 B' F' Uw F L' Lw2 B2 R2 Dw' B2 F Uw' Bw2 L' Lw2 B' Bw Fw' R' D2 B2 L' Lw2 Rw B Bw' Rw' D2 Lw' Bw2 R2 Uw' L2 Bw' Rw2 R
*3. *R2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 D Dw Uw Fw' Uw Fw Uw B' Uw Bw2 D2 Dw' U Fw' Dw Uw2 Bw' D' B Rw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Rw' B' F Uw Rw2 Fw2 R' B D' B Bw2 Fw U2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 Fw' R' B Uw Bw2 R Dw' Bw Rw2 U2 Bw R Bw2 Fw'
*4. *Lw' R' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 R' Uw R Dw U2 Bw2 Fw' Rw Fw' F D Lw' D Lw2 D2 Fw2 D B2 Rw Bw Rw' R' D' Uw' R2 Dw U Rw' Fw' D' Bw' Dw' Lw D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L' Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 R Fw' F2 Uw F R2 Bw F D2 Rw2 Bw D' Uw
*5. *Lw2 Rw' R D' L' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 U L B2 U B2 Bw2 Lw Rw Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw U B' Dw Uw2 U L2 D' Uw F Uw2 Lw2 R' Dw F2 L2 R' U Lw2 U Fw' D U L2 R' Uw Rw' B' Rw Bw Fw2 L2 R' F' L2 R' Bw Uw2 Lw' F2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 3F' R2 2U' 2B 2D2 R 3F' F2 3R 2R B' 3R' 2U F2 2U2 L2 B' 2B2 3F2 F2 L2 B' U L2 R U2 2B 2F2 D' 2U2 2L' D 2L 2F' 2R2 2F2 3U' U L2 B 3R2 2B2 3U 2F2 R 2U' L2 2B' F' L' R2 2B' R2 2D' 3U L' 2D2 3U L2 2L' 2R' 3F2 F' R2 2D 2B' 2L 2D2 3F 2L2 2D' 2R2 R 3F L' R 2U2 F2 2L2
*2. *2L2 2R2 U 2B' 2D' 3U2 2L D2 2L' 3F' 3U' 3R' 3U2 2L' 2R' 2F U' 2L2 B 3U' 2L2 3U 2L 2R' F2 U2 2B R F2 2D2 B L 2F F' D' 2D' 2F2 2L' B2 F2 U' B' 2B2 2D2 3R2 R 3U2 2L R2 2U' F' U2 L' 2R2 R' 2F2 F2 2R2 2B2 F' D 2U' R2 D2 F2 R 2D 3U' 3R' 2U' 2F 2U' 3F' 3U2 3R 2R2 U' F' 2D2 U'
*3. *3U B R' 3U 2L 2B 3U2 2F2 L 2L' 3R2 2R' R2 3F L2 D F2 D' L 2R' F 2D B2 2B2 2L 2D2 L2 3R' 3U2 B2 L2 2L 2R' U' 2B' 3F 2F F' 2D2 2B2 U' 3F' 2F2 2L' 3F' 3U2 2B2 2F2 2R' 2F D L2 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L2 3U2 2F F 2L' 2D 2L' 2D2 3R' U2 3R' B L' 2L 2D B L 3R2 2B' L 2L R 2U2 L 2U
*4. *2D' 2F' L2 R' 2D R 2B 2U' 2F' R D 3R2 D2 2B2 2L F R' U2 2L 3F 3R 2D U2 3F 2U' 2R' 2D' U 2F' 2L' 2R2 3U 2B F R2 2B' 2F' 3R2 3U 2B' 2F F L R2 2D2 3U2 2L' 3F' F 2R 2F2 D 3U' 3F' 2F2 2L 2D 3U B 2B 2L R2 2B' 2U' B' 2F' 2D' B2 3R 2B2 D L 3R B' F' R 3F2 R2 2D' 3U'
*5. *2D2 3F' 2L2 2R' R2 U2 2B' 3F' 2D 3U' U' 2R2 B 2B L B2 2B' D2 2B' 2U' 2L 3F 2F U' 2F' 3U2 2B' 3R2 2U L2 2F2 D' 2B2 2D2 3R R2 D2 3U L 3R2 R2 3F2 2R R' F' L F2 R2 F' 3R2 2R2 D2 2D2 3U 2U2 2R' R' D' 2U' U' B2 3F2 3R' U B 2R2 3U2 B 2B2 D' 2U2 U 2B' 3F2 L2 D' 3U 2U2 U 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U U' L' 3F' F' 2L2 3R 2F2 3D 3L 3D B2 2F' F 2L2 2U2 3R 2R' D' 2L' 3F' R 2F2 3R2 3D 3U2 U R' 2D L 3B2 2U2 B' L 3R 3U 2U B' F2 3D' B' R F' U2 3R2 2B' 3B 3F F' 3R' 3B2 3L R 3F 2F 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R' B 2B F' D2 L R' 3D2 2U2 2F' 3U' R2 U2 B' U2 3B L 2B' 2U2 R2 3F R 2B2 3F2 L 3L' B' 2L 3F 2U' 3F' 2R2 F2 3D R2 3U' 3L' 2U 3F2 2F D 3R'
*2. *2L 2F 2L 2R2 F' D R2 D2 3U' 2R2 3F2 F' 2L2 2R F 3L2 D 3B' 3F' 2R' 3B' D' 3L' 3R' 3D 2U 3F 2L' D2 3F 2R' 2D2 L2 3R2 2F' 2D' 2U' B 2F2 R' D2 3F 2U' 3L 3B' 3F' F' 3D' 3U2 L' 2F 3U 3B' F 2D2 B L B2 2B 3F 2D 3D' 3U2 3L 3B2 3F' L 3L' R2 2U' U' B 2F' 3D2 3B' U' 2L 3U' 3R 3D2 R2 D2 3D2 2U' 3F' 2F' F L 3D 2U' U2 3F D2 3U2 L' 2L 3R 3U' F' L
*3. *R F' 2D B2 2D2 3D F2 3R2 2B2 3D' 3L' 3F2 2F2 3D' 2B2 3B 3R2 2R2 2U2 L B 2B2 2F' 2R' 2B' 3B 3R' 2D2 3R2 3B' 3U' U2 F D' 3D 3B' 2R' U' B2 2F' 2R' U' 2R U' 2L' 2R 2F' 2U 3B' 3D U 3B2 2L2 F' L' 3B2 3R' 2B F' 2D L2 3L 2B2 L' 2L' R' 2D 3B' R2 2D' 2U2 2L2 U' R D' 3D' 2U2 U 3L' R2 3F F' 3D' R D2 2D' 3U' F' 3R2 R 2D2 3B' U B' 3F' F' 2D' 3B' D' 2F'
*4. *3B' 2L2 R' 2B 2F2 3L' 2R' 2B 2F L' 2L' 3B 2U2 3B2 F2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3U2 2R F2 U' B' L' 2F' 3L' D' 2R2 3D' R 2D 3F2 2F2 2D2 L2 F' 2L 3L 3U2 3B 2F 3U' L' 3R2 2R 2F 3D2 2L 2D2 2B2 3U2 3R B2 D B 3F' 2L2 2R 2U' 2L2 3F D U2 3L' B 2U2 U' R' 3U2 3F2 D' 3D2 3U2 2U2 F 3L2 3U B2 U' L 3F2 L2 F2 L' 2B2 2F' 3U2 3F 3D' 3U2 L2 3R' 2D2 3U' U 2L2 2R2 R D 3L2
*5. *3U 3B2 3R' 3D 3L2 3U2 U 2L' D' 3D2 3R D 3B' 3F' 2D2 R' B' D2 2D2 2U U 2B' 3D' L' 3R 3D F' 2D 3R' D' 2U2 3F' R 3U 3R 2U2 3F' 2D2 2L F2 L 3R 3U' B' F2 3D' 2L2 3R B' 2F' 2D R' B' 2L' D 3R2 2B' 2L B' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2F2 F2 D2 B' D' L2 U2 L 2R 2D' 3D' 3U 3L2 2F2 3R2 2D 3U 2U' L2 3R 3D' L2 R B' 3D2 2L2 2B2 U2 L2 2L2 3R 2U B' 2B 3B 2L D 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R U'
*2. *R F U R F2 R2 U' F' U2
*3. *U2 F2 R2 F U' R U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' F' L2 B2 U' R' D' B R2 F2 L R F' D2 U R'
*2. *U2 B' L U2 B' D' B2 L2 U' F2 L D' F' L' U' B' D R' U'
*3. *D2 B' U F2 R2 D2 R B2 D' L' D B' L F2 R F2 U2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Rw R B' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw D F D2 Uw2 U' B F' L' B' D2 F2 R D U' B2 Fw U2 B U' L D2 B Fw Rw' B D Uw2 R D
*2. *Rw2 B' D' L F2 R' F L2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U Fw F2 L' R' Fw2 L' R2 Fw' L' D' U' L' Rw2 R2 D' B Fw' F2 U2 B' Fw F D' Uw Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw'
*3. *R' B2 Uw' U' B Fw Rw B2 U' B2 Rw2 U2 F2 R Uw2 F2 Rw' R2 F Rw' D L' R' U2 B2 F2 D2 F' U2 Fw U Rw R' F Uw R B2 F' R2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U Lw Rw2 B' R2 B2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 D F' Uw Lw2 Uw R Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L R' Bw2 F L Lw Rw Dw' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 Rw Bw Fw2 F Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Uw2 R' B Bw Fw2 R' Bw L U2 R B' Bw2 D Uw' Rw' Uw2 L2
*2. *U2 B' Bw2 L' Lw' F R2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Fw Lw Rw' R' D' L2 Rw2 B2 L Lw' F' U' Lw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U Rw' Fw2 L Dw Bw Dw R2 Uw2 Fw D U' Lw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Dw F Dw2 Lw D L2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 U Bw' D' Dw F2
*3. *R2 Bw L' R' Dw B' L2 Lw' Uw2 R' D R B U L R B' D' Uw' L Fw F2 Rw2 U' Fw L' R D' L2 R' D R B Dw2 B' Bw Fw2 L F2 Uw2 U' Fw' Lw2 D' Uw' Fw L2 Rw' Bw2 F' Dw R Fw2 Lw2 Dw B2 L U' B R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 3F' 2R D2 L2 2L U L 3F' 2F 2D' 3U2 2U 2B 2R' 2U2 L 2L2 3R 2D 3U 2U U2 3F2 2U' B' 2B F2 2R F' 2D' 3U B 2L' 2R' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 2L2 2R' B' D' 2B 3U 2F F 3U 2U2 U2 3F 3U 3F D 2D' U 2R' 2F2 R2 B 3F' 2F' F D2 3R R2 F' 2L 2R2 2F2 F2 3R2 U2 L' 2B' 3F2 2L' 3F' 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F L' F 2D2 2U2 2F L' U' F' 2D 3B2 2F2 3L2 R2 3U 3F2 3R' U2 L 3F 3R' 3U' 2B2 2F2 2R 2U' 2B' 3L2 F' 3D' 3L 2D' 2U' L' 3L2 R2 U2 3F2 3R 3B F' 3D2 2L2 3R2 2R B2 3B' 2R R 3B2 3F' 2F2 F 3L 3R' B' R' 2U' U 2F' 3R' B' 2R B2 3L2 3F' 2R F' 2L 3R 3B' 3F 2F 2U' L 2L2 2R 2D2 3D 3B' 2D' 3D' 3F' R2 2D' U' 3B2 3F 2F' F2 2U2 F2 2R2 3B2 2U2 L D2 2D 2U2 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D L D F' R2 U' L2 F D' U2 R D L D L' D2 U2
*2. *L R U2 F' R2 B2 D' U' R' F2 D' L U B D' F' R' U'
*3. *U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F2 U B' D2 R' U2 F' U R2 F D F' U2
*4. *U' L2 B2 R' B' U' L2 F L B2 D2 L2 R B' F2 U' F U2
*5. *D U' F D' L F' L2 B2 R F R2 B' U F D2 U' F2 R'
*6. *B L F U B2 U2 R D' R2 B2 U B' L' U' B' L F2 U'
*7. *D L B' F L2 B' F' D F2 D2 U' L' D B' R B' L2
*8. *L2 F U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U L2 B' R F U2 B U2 R
*9. *L2 D' R' D L2 D B D F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R F' D' U'
*10. *R' U2 R2 F' D L' B R' U' F2 U' L B2 R2 U B L2 R'
*11. *R2 D2 F' D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B U R2
*12. *B' R2 B R' B2 F2 L B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D B' D R
*13. *U R U F U F2 R2 B2 L F' R D F2 L F' U B2 R2
*14. *D2 L' U2 R2 F' L2 D' B' L2 U2 L B U R' D' U' L' U'
*15. *B' L2 U2 R' B D' B' F' L' F' R' B' U' F2 R2 B D R U'
*16. *D2 B2 D' L R2 U' R2 U R' B2 U' F L' R2 U2 F' R
*17. *D2 L2 U2 L2 F R B U R2 B U' B' R D2 L2 B2
*18. *B L' U B' R' F2 L B' R' D2 B D R U F' D F2
*19. *L' F' R B2 U B D2 L2 F R' D F' U2 L D B F' R'
*20. *F R D' F R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 D2 U' B' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R F L' U' R B' L' U' L R2 B2 D' L F D L2 D2
*2. *B L D2 B2 F' U' F' D U2 F R2 F R2 F D2 L B2 R2
*3. *D L' B' R B2 F' D B D' U2 F U2 B2 D R' B L'
*4. *R2 F U2 F2 R D' R D2 U B L D' U B2 U L' U2 F'
*5. *B' R B2 D2 R B D F2 L2 D F' D2 U' R B2 F2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F U B F2 U R F2 U2 R B2 U' B' L2 R2 B U
*2. *L2 R D' L' F R2 B2 L2 B U L' F' R' U B' L U R2
*3. *D2 U' L' B R2 F2 U F' L U' L' R' D' R' F' U2 L R2
*4. *L U2 B' D R2 F L' R2 F L U2 B2 R D' U L2 U
*5. *U2 R2 U B L B' F' D L R' D2 B U2 L U' F' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F D U L' R U R2 U L D F' D' L F' D2 U2
*2. *L2 F D' R' U2 B L R2 B2 U' F U B2 L' F R D U2
*3. *U2 R' B' L2 D2 F2 U B D2 R' U' B D' B F' L D B2
*4. *F' R2 F' R' F D' L2 B R2 B D2 B F2 L2 R' F' L2
*5. *B2 F2 R D B R B2 R' D L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R' F U' R2 U' F2 R
*3. *L U2 B2 F' L R B2 F' L2 D' B' U' R F U B' L F2
*4. *B' F2 D' R2 D2 U' L Fw L' Rw2 D2 Rw R2 U' L Rw' U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw U2 B2 D2 U2 Rw D' Uw U2 F' D' Uw' Rw' D Uw' Rw' R2 Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U F2 U2 F' R2 F' R'
*3. *U' L U' F' L' B F U2 B F L' R' B F2 D B R2 F2
*4. *B L' Rw R Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' F' L R' Fw2 D Uw2 R' Uw' L B R' F2 L2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw' L2 B F' D Uw' L' D2 U L' Fw U B2
*5. *Dw2 Bw' U2 B' Fw2 D2 B F2 Dw Fw' D2 Dw B D' U' Bw2 D' Dw2 B D2 Dw Fw2 Rw D' L' D' B R' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 D' Uw' B2 Bw' Rw D' B2 D2 U' Bw L2 Fw' L' Lw U' B' U Bw Uw U' L' Rw2 Dw F Lw F2 U Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L B' U' L R' L' r
*2. *R' B' U' R' B U B' l r' b' u
*3. *U B' L R' L B R' U B' r b'
*4. *U L U' R' B L U' R B' R' l r' u
*5. *U' R L U L' B' R' U r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,2) (0,-3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,5) (-2,0) (0,1) (2,3) (0,3) (5,2) (-5,1) (0,3) (5,2) (3,1) (3,0) (4,3)
*2. *(0,0) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (2,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (5,3) (-2,5) (-3,2) (6,4) (6,0)
*3. *(-5,-4) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,2) (1,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,3) (2,0) (4,1) (0,4)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,5) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,4) (2,0) (4,2) (6,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-5,-4) (6,6) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,4) (6,2) (-2,4) (4,5) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,5) (2,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,5) (4,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R F' B L' B F B F R F' L R' F B' F' B R B' R B' F B' R L R
*2. *B' R B' F B F' B F L' F' B' L' F' B' R' F' R' L' R L B' F L F' B'
*3. *R' L' F R' L' R' F B' L' B' R B' L' B F' R' B R' F B R B L F' B
*4. *F' B' R' F' R' B R' F R L' R' L R' B R' B' F' L' F' R' F B F R B'
*5. *R' L' B R L F L' B' F' L R' F L' F' L' R B L' F B' R L F' L' R'


----------



## lucarubik (May 6, 2011)

3x3 blindfolded:
DNF, 1:03.30, DNF= *1:03.30* nice


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 6, 2011)

3x3:23.06, 23.63, 19.22, 23.83, 26.92


----------



## hig8477 (May 6, 2011)

3x3: (50.36), 1:04.24, (1:12.12), 57.70, 52.06 ==>58.00


----------



## tozies24 (May 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.14, 8.52, (8.67), (5.94), 8.02 ==>> *8.23*
*3x3:* (21.37), (23.37), 22.11, 22.84, 22.06 ==>> *22.33* (.36 Standard Deviation)
*4x4:* 2:10.90, (1:45.41), 1:59.81, (2:41.74), 2:29.31 ==>>*2:13.34*
*5x5:* 4:00.87, 3:46.98, (4:01.57), 3:58.23, (3:38.95) ==>>*3:55.36*
*7x7:* 9:31.08, (8:40.69), (10:14.59), 8:45.78, 8:53.26 ==>>>*9:03.37*
*2-4 Relay:* *2:49.73*
*2-5 Relay:* *6:46.63*


----------



## Sa967St (May 7, 2011)

Skewb: (9.73), 7.95, 9.21, 6.48, (6.33)=> 7.88
Square-1: 28.44, 26.16, (40.20), (19.17), 26.97=> 27.19
megaminx: 1:50.82, 1:46.69, 1:46.41, (2:02.74), (1:43.13)=> 1:47.97


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

*2x2:*
9.36, 8.48, 7.50, 10.30, 7.33
avg5: 8.45

*3x3:*
15.96, 18.05, 19.62, 19.22, 18.50
avg5: 18.59

*3x3 OH:*
27.66, 28.91, 35.74, 24.93, 26.56
avg5: 27.71

*5x5:*
3:33.43, 3:45.04, 4:19.99, 3:48.21, 3:59.57
avg5: 3:50.94

*FMC:* 53 HTM


Spoiler



scramble: D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F

cross and first pair: B' U' B' L' F U F' f U2 f' U F2 L' (13 moves)
2nd: U' R U' R2' U' R (19)
3rd: D2 L U' L' D2 (24)
4th: U R U' R' F R' F' R (32)
OLL: U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' (42)
PLL: U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' (53)


----------



## Keroma12 (May 7, 2011)

Wow awesome 

*3x3x3*: 16.16, 17.91, 17.69, (18.29), (15.86) = *17.25*
*5x5x5*:2:06.42, (1:50.36), 1:57.14, (2:13.02), 2:04.31 = *2:02.62*
*6x6x6*: 3:30.81, 3:45.08, (3:46.05), (3:30.56), 3:45.00 = *3:40.30*
*3x3x3 OH*: (44.79), (1:04.36), 59.38, 59.67, 51.43 = *56.83*
I can't do a couple of PLLS OH


----------



## masteranders1 (May 7, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 9.56, 6.58, 3.88, 5.75, 14.19 = 7.30 avg5
*3x3x3:* 17.36, 18.81, 15.94, 17.88, 21.08 = 18.02 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:46.97, 1:21.94, 1:53.69, 1:22.06, 1:22.38 = 1:30.47 avg5
*5x5x5:* 2:44.41, 2:25.78, 2:59.91, 3:24.63, 3:20.47 = 3:01.60 avg5
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.84, 41.96, 41.31, 49.96, 45.09 = 43.96 avg5


----------



## cyoubx (May 7, 2011)

*cyoubx*

*3x3 Speed:* 14.04, (13.83), 14.38, (15.22), 13.89 => *AVG: 14.10*

0.20 std dev = consistently slow...


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.93, 4.02, 4.28, 2.48, 4.34 = *4.21*
Comment: The fourth solve was the first time I have ever 1-looked an Ortega solve...too bad my TPS was sucking due to not being used to the feel of my cube after doing 140-some-odd 3x3 solves with a LunHui earlier today.... The average was still decent for me though.
*3x3:* 13.20, 15.58, 12.86, 17.48, 12.33 = *13.88*
Comment: Lolwut H-perm on 1st, 3rd, and 5th solves. So ya, great average for me.
*4x4:*
*5x5:* 1:49.46, 2:00.89, 1:47.93, 1:58.44, 2:09.76 = *1:56.26*
Comment: Now that's called consistency -- owait.
*6x6:* 4:18.97, 4:17.65, 4:08.56, 4:12.01, 4:35.66 = *4:16.21*
Comment: Good for me.
*7x7:* 6:58.88, 7:16.05, 7:07.38, 6:38.78, 7:04.36 = *7:03.54*
Comment: Okay I guess; I was hoping for and should have been able to do sub-7. My last four edges were generally terrible in all of the solves.
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(38.26), DNF(46.17), 34.50 = *34.50*
Comment: 34.50 is good for me. Don't know what caused the first DNF. The second DNF had two twisted corners.
*3x3 BLD:*
*3x3 Multi BLD:*
*3x3 OH:* 40.65, 34.81, 47.49, 34.42, 35.17 = *36.07*
Comment: Good for me; I never practice OH.
*3x3 MTS:*
*3x3 FMC:* *31 moves*


Spoiler



B D R2 F R B2 U B' R U' L U2 R L' U' B' U B U2 B L' B' L F R B' R' F' R B R'

2x2: B D R2 F
F2L-1: R B2 U B' R U' L U2 R L'
Leave 3 corners: U' B' U B U2 B L' B' L
Solve 3 corners: F R B' R' F' R B R'

tried and could not find a useful insertion..probably just me though
still really happy with a result of 31 


*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*Megaminx:*
*Square-1:*


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 7, 2011)

2x2: 2.59, 2.89, 3.01, 2.97, 2.55 = 2.82
3x3: 8.68, 9.66, 9.36, 12.16, 10.17 = 9.73
4x4: 47.68, 48.11, 48.68, 41.36, 42.49 = 46.09
5x5: 1:28.08, 1:31.44, 1:37.45, 1:29.65, 1:28.41 = 1:29.83
6x6: 2:55.22, 2:51.09, 2:51.20, 2:49.14, 2:46.48 = 2:50.47
7x7: 4:42.12, 4:04.15, 4:58.52, 4:48.72, 4:41.50 = 4:44.11
2x2 BLD: 20.98, 7.87+, DNF(10.58) = 7.87
3x3 BLD: 1:03.18, 1:27.88, 1:11.22 = 1:03.18
4x4 BLD: 7:09.22, DNF, DNS = 7:09.22
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Multi: 
3x3 OH: 19.95, 20.05, 19.97, 20.13, 14.94 = 19.99
3x3 WF: 
2-4 relay: 1:09.76
2-5 relay: 2:37.16
Clock: 9.35, 9.67, 9.11, 9.45, 9.22 = 9.34
Megaminx: 51.91, 46.51, 52.52, 51.45, 48.27 = 50.54
Pyraminx: 3.58, 6.20, 4.22, 5.31, 4.05 = 4.52
Square-1: 19.44, 18.22, 19.86, 27.29, 16.74 = 19.18

FMC:


----------



## y235 (May 7, 2011)

*2x2:*
*3x3:*
*4x4:*
*Relay 2-4:*
*3x3 OH:*
*2x2 BLD:*
*Megaminx:*

*FMC:*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 7, 2011)

3x3: (9.98), 8.70, 9.49, 9.29, (8.35) = 9.16
OH: (14.09), 16.50, 19.04, 19.68, (22.24) = 18.40
4x4: (48.59), 55.97, (1:10.87), 49.92, 48.68 = 51.53
5x5: 1:22.97, (1:43.96), 1:35.29, (1:21.55), 1:26.73 = 1:28.33


----------



## nccube (May 7, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.58, 3.08, 2.71, 1.71, 2.19 = *2.66*
*3x3:* 11.31, 9.21, 8.77, 15.19, 9.75 = *10.09*
*Clock:* 10.15, 10.91, 10.80, DNF(14.68), 9.27 = *10.62*


----------



## MrMoney (May 7, 2011)

Ramadan Sulejman

3BLD: 1:25.01, 1:22.55, 1:55.23 = 1:22.55
4BLD: 18:31 (11:18), 15:33, 15:01 = 15:01 OMG PB!
5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
MBLD: 13/13 in 59:32 = 13


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 8.40 7.92 8.62 7.70 8.62 = *8.31*
_3x3_ - 19.73 14.82 17.48 18.79 17.78 = *18.02* _Comment - PLL skip on 2nd_
_4x4_ - 1.02.21 1.13.06 1.12.28 1.20.83 1.16.83 = *1.14.06* _Comment - PLL skip on 1st_
_5x5_ - 2.13.78 2.16.64 2.21.17 2.01.53 2.09.62 = *2.13.35* _Comment - PLL skip on 4th._
_6x6_ - 3.28.93 3.47.76 3.40.54 3.41.72 4.02.86 = *3.43.34*
_7x7_ - 5.55.24 5.58.89 5.49.64 6.01.91 5.58.78 = *5.57.64* _Comment - 5.54.59 mean of 3 for first 3. PBs all round._
_2x2 BLD_ - DNF (scrambled) 45.36 DNS = *45.36* _Comment -


Spoiler



solution was R U' R B' R' B U' y' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U


__3x3 OH_ - 41.92 45.33 44.91 47.33 38.64 = *44.05*
_3x3 Feet_ - 6.33.21 8.40.63 5.59.32 5.56.19 DNS = *7.04.39*
_3x3 MTS_ - 1.35.46 1.47.32 1.29.78 1.34.11 1.23.24 = *1.33.12*
_3X3 FMC_ - *58*


Spoiler



L' F' R U' L' R' U F' z2
U R U' R2 U R
L U L' U2 L U L' 
R U R' U' F U F' 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' 
y2 R' x' U' L' U R U' L U x
y L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

Linear


_2-4 Relay_ - *1.58.79*
_2-5 Relay_ - *3.57.98*
_Magic_ - 2.62 1.68 DNF 1.54 1.61 = *1.97*
_Master Magic_ - 2.71 2.71 2.60 2.54 2.59 = *2.65*
_Clock_ - 12.52 DNF 15.65 14.54 15.79 = *15.33*
_Megaminx_ - 2.19.63 2.28.54 2.25.41 2.17.63 2.28.94 = *2.24.53*
_Pyraminx_ - 15.41 18.64 16.25 16.95 14.32 = *16.20*
_Square 1_ - 1.04.58 46.69 54.86 59.45 51.12 = *55.14*
_Skewb_ - 27.42 41.18 23.74 29.77 28.06 = *28.42*


----------



## Attila (May 7, 2011)

FMC: 26 moves
ULUFU’F’UL2F2B2DF2D’BUDF’DU’RD2B’D2F2B2D2
premove: D2
ULUFU’F’UL2 all corners -2 moves,
F2B2DF2D’ 5 edges solved,
BUDF’DU’R more 3 edges,
D2B’D2F2B2 the last moves,
D2 undo premove.


----------



## rubiksczar (May 7, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 5.25, 8.04, (4.81), (8.35), 7.42 = *6.90*
*3x3x3*: (21.66), 19.15, (17.57), 19.89, 19.05 = *19.36*
*4x4x4*: (1:51.00), 1:32.98, 1:39.21, (1:21.81), 1:29.46 = *1:33.88*
*5x5x5*: (1:59.01), 2:21.17, 2:09.87, 2:13.37, (2:21.21) = *2:14.80*
*6x6x6*: 4:11.93, (3:34.01), 3:51.02, 4:03.16, (4:26.45) = *4:02.04* (so close to sub 4!)
*7x7x7*: 7:37.75, (6:31.93), 6:46.85, (8:09.83), 6:55.30 = *7:06.63* (the 8 min one was a super fail during parity.)


----------



## irontwig (May 7, 2011)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



U B F2 D' B D F2 D' B2 F2 L' F U2 D' L' B' L B L D L D' L D2 F D U

U [Trial and error]
B.D' B' [Pseudo 2x2x2]
F2 L' F U2 [Pseudo 2x2x3+two pairs]

Switch to inverse:
U' D' F' [F2L-1]
D2 L' D L' D' L' D [F2L]
D' B' L' B L D [LLEF+1]

Insert at dot: F2 D' B D F2 D' B' D (Three moves cancel)

Edit: fixed description



Nice one, Attila! Lets see what the other ones can do with this scramble .


----------



## RaresB (May 7, 2011)

pwnAge

2x2: 5.13, 6.01, 3.05, 3.61, 3.78 = *4.17* 
wow 3 sub 4's cool
3x3: 17.57, 17.91, 16.89, 14.13, 17.79 = *17.42*
bad
3x3 OH: 39.89, 48.27, 43.77, 42.43, 42.66 = *42.95*
FMC : 59 moves


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

How do you get the spoiler tags for FMC?


----------



## irontwig (May 7, 2011)

(spoiler)(/spoiler), but with [Square brackets].


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

irontwig said:


> (spoiler)(/spoiler), but with [Square brackets].


 
Oh ok.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 7, 2011)

2x2 -- 7.53, 7.46, 6.96, 7.59, 9.25 = *7.53 AO5*

Crappy Average.

3x3-- 16.60, 18.33, 22.36, 14.28, 17.06 = *17.33 AO5*

YES!!!!!

3x3 OH-- 44.14, 34.83, 42.52, 37.15, 44.34 = *40.60 AO5*

A little under my average.


FMC -- *61 Moves*



Spoiler



Cross -- B2 U2 F2 D' B' D(6,6)

F2L #1 -- y R' U' R U2 L U L'(7,13)

F2L #2 -- U2 R' U' R U' R' U R(8,21)

F2L #3 -- U2 R U R' L' U' L(7,28)

F2L #4 -- U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'(8, 36)

OLL -- U F R U R' U y' R' U2 R' F R F'(12,48)

PLL -- U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2(13,51)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 7, 2011)

2x2: 7.15, 5.36, 4.84, 4.24, 5.87= 5.36

Really good, lol.

3x3: 9.82, 13.22, 11.03, 11.79, 13.30=12.01

Meh...

3x3 OH: 37.86, 33.17, 37.54, 24.44, 27.10=32.60

4x4: 1:20.34, 1:26.40, 1:50.55, 1:17.85, 1:33.10= 1:26.62

Wow, that sucked.


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 2x2: 7.15, 5.36, 4.84, 4.24, 5.87= 5.36
> 
> Really good, lol.
> 
> ...


 
How come you are way faster than me in 3x3 but slower than me in 3x3 OH?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How come you are way faster than me in 3x3 but slower than me in 3x3 OH?


 
I wunder hao?



Spoiler



I don't practice OH, obviously.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 7, 2011)

Had a bit of time to spare tonight, so came back to my old FMC practice-ground here in the weekly comp 
*FMC: 28 moves* B D R2 F B2 U B' R2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' B' U' B' U B' U' R B R' U2 R B R'


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F
2x2x2: B D R2 F
2x2x3: B2 U B' R2
Switch to inverse scramble
EO and 2x2x3 block R B' R' U2 R B' R'
Solve edges, leaving 3 corners: U B U' B U B U2
This gives skeleton of: B D R2 F B2 U B' R2 * U2 B' U' B' U B' U' R B R' U2 R B R'
Insert F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 at * to cancel 2 moves
Nothing particularly interesting at all really. Totally standard.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 8, 2011)

*2x2:* (7.74) 4.92 4.69 (3.77) 4.70 => 4.77

*3x3:* 12.85 13.48 (9.63) 14.41 (16.61) => 13.58
Comment: Sub-10 single had an x-cross 

*4x4:* 1:01.85 57.21 1:00.75 (DNF) (55.44) => 59.94

*5x5:* 2:28.15 (2:08.73) 2:17.85 (2:47.00) 2:36.90 => 2:27.64

*6x6:* 5:56.34 (5:10.50) (6:28.22) 5:29.86 5:36.87 => 5:41.02

*2x2 BLD:* 15.37 DNF DNF => 15.37 

*3x3 OH:* 30.38 30.32 (28.38) 31.13 (34.96) => 30.61

*3x3 MTS:* 1:09.84 1:16.66 (1:17.20) 1:09.10 (1:05.44) => 1:11.87

*2-4 Relay:* 1:20.76

*2-5 Relay:* 4:03.31

*Magic:* 1.29 (1.20) 1.22 1.23 (DNF) => 1.25

*Master Magic:* (2.87) 2.77 (2.70) 2.80 2.75 => 2.77

*Clock:* 13.54 (13.50) (14.95) 14.31 13.60 => 13.82

*Megaminx:* 1:48.05 (2:03.96) (1:46.29) 1:50.72 1:50.09 => 1:49.62

*Pyraminx:* (5.10) (12.56) 5.96 9.24 6.34 => 7.18

*Square-1:* (40.80) 38.80 37.52 (37.21) 37.86 => 38.06


----------



## Xishem (May 8, 2011)

Xishem:

*2x2x2*: 6.19, 8.13, 4.85, 10.49, 9.01 = *7.78*
*3x3x3*: 19.24, 20.41, 16.65, DNF, 15.64 = *18.77*
*4x4x4*: 1:52.04, 1:50.69, 1:44.11, 1:33.99, 1:32.60 = *1:42.93*
*2x2 BLD*: DNF(57.33), 46.61, DNF(43.82) = *46.61*
*3x3 OH*: 39.86, 33.47, 24.70, 37.54, 29.88 = *33.63*
*2-4 Relay*: *2:11.27*
*Square-1*: 1:21.48, 54.39, 57.37, 57.66, 1:13.34 = *1:02.79*
*Skewb*: 34.50, 22.51, 25.58, 19.15, 12.05 = *22.41*


----------



## a small kitten (May 8, 2011)

3x3: DNF, 11.27, 11.23, 11.93, 11.61 = 11.60

This is very good for me. Last solve was a cls pll skip 

3x3 OH: 14.85, 17.04, 16.25, 17.31, 17.02 = 16.77 meh


----------



## RubiksNub (May 8, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.70, 5.11, 5.10, (3.96), (7.48) = *5.30*.
*3x3*: 16.86, 18.53, (14.47), (19.86), 18.30 = *17.90*.
*3x3 OH*: 44.16, (36.42), 41.44, (1:04.25), 44.47 = *43.36*.
_I dropped the cube in the fourth solve and forgot what part of the alg I was up to. ):_
*4x4*: 2:30.47, (2:19.96), 2:40.33, 2:42.06, (3:01.40) = *2:37.62*.
*2-4 Relay*: 3:39.16
*Pyraminx*: 26.11, (44.55), 33.05, 35.63, (20.47) = *31.60*.


----------



## 5BLD (May 8, 2011)

*3x3x3* 
19.03, (17.56), 18.45, (20.96), 18.50 => 18.66
Yay, sub 20! 
*Fewest moves 58 HTM*


Spoiler



L U2 B' L U2 R U L B F D' F' D' B D B' r R2 D r' R2 S D S' D' F D' F' D F D F' L' D2 L' F L F' D' F' D' F D' L2 D2 L' D2 L B' L' D' L D L B L2
I tried two insertions but gave up, and to make matters worse, I really cannot deal with triple corner twists. So I stuck with the little bit of OLL/PLL I knew from fridrich before switching to roux. I can just never get insertions, or efficient block building for that matter


----------



## jrb (May 8, 2011)

3x3x3= (29.93), (37.34), 34.37, 32.24, 31.11=32.57
Pyraminx= 14.95, (17.36), (11.08), 14.47, 15.00=14.81


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2011)

2x2x2: *5.39 *
6.70, 5.46, 5.69, 3.39, 5.04
Mehh... Its ok.
3x3x3: *17.93*
16.69, 19.47, 23.21, 17.40, 16.93
Over all it was a good average but of course on the best scramble I end up getting 23.:fp
4x4x4:
5x5x5:
6x6x6:
7x7x7:
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:00.41
53.67, 58.10, 1:03.33, 59.81, 1:28.35
I bet I will get last place.
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 54*


Spoiler



Cross: y x’ F’ L U’ F2 (4)
F2l pair #1: U’ B U B’U B U’ B’ (12)
F2l pair #2: L’ R U’ R’ (16)
F2l pair #3: U’ L B’ U2 B U’B’ U B (25)
F2l pair #4: U L’ U2 LU’L’U L (33)
Oll: y2 F R U’ R’U’ R UR’F’ (42)
Pll: y’R2 u R’U R’U’R u’R2F’U F (54)


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:57.32*
Kinda bad...
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:
Clock:
MegaMinx:* 2:37.70*
2:48.32, 2:21.96, 2:34.91, 2:29.86, 3:19.69
I was in a whole other world on the last solve.
PyraMinx: *7.57 *
2.66PB!, 7.74, 9.11, 8.75, 6.23
That was one hell of a nice scramble for the first solve. I bet odder could get sub 1 on that easily.
Square-1:


----------



## Hershey (May 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> *Could someone make my my solution a spoiler?! I dont know how to do that.*


 


This:


irontwig said:


> (spoiler)(/spoiler), but with [Square brackets].


----------



## Jakube (May 8, 2011)

*4x4x4:* 1:49.03, (1:13.88), 1:22.36, 1:31.32, (1:50.27) = *1:34.24*
_Terrible! The first and the last solve ruined everything_


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This:


 
Thank you!


----------



## AustinReed (May 8, 2011)

Austin Reed
2x2: 3.48, 5.59, 3.91, 3.86, 3.91 = 3.89
3x3: 15.02, 16.18, 18.82, 19.19, 16.82 = 17.28 
3x3 BLD: 3:44.44 [DNF], 3:53.97 [DNF], 3:20.78 = 3:20.78
4x4: 1:42.65, 1:07.39, 1:15.83, 1:49.58, 1:05.07 = 1:21.96
5x5: 2:22.08, 2:55.78, 2:47.81, 2:35.55, 3:03.38 = 2:46.38
2x2 BLD: DNF(1:11.37), 1:01.44, DNF(1:06.69) = 1:01.44
3x3 OH: 52.72, 59.97, 49.27, 50.96, 40.80 = 50.98
FMC: *54*


Spoiler



L2' U' F' D2 x' y' 
D' F D2 
L2 U' B2 U F U F' 
y' U L2' U L 
U F' D' y x' 
U R' U R U y R U R' 
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F U 
R U R' F2 D' L U' L' U L' D F2 U'


2-4: 2:04.68 Ewww.
2-5: 4:26.94
Pyraminx: 12.02, 12.40, 10.25, 10.58, 10.06 = 10.95
Square-1: 31.00, 26.94, 47.40, 48.27, 54.40 - 42.22
Megaminx: 2:39.52, 2:57.68, 2:50.05, 3:11.41, DNF(3:37.93) = 2:59.71
Magic: 1.33, 1.40, 6.38, 1.34, 1.40 = 1.38


----------



## ethancrook99 (May 8, 2011)

3x3: 32.21, 33.87, 25.81, 26.85, 33.23=30.76 terrible by my standards
Might enter another one later.


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Had a bit of time to spare tonight, so came back to my old FMC practice-ground here in the weekly comp
> *FMC: 28 moves* B D R2 F B2 U B' R2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' B' U' B' U B' U' R B R' U2 R B R'
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your solution amazes me!


----------



## irontwig (May 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> *3x3 FMC:* *31 moves*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ending with L' B' L F' L' B L F instead results in 28 moves


----------



## janelle (May 9, 2011)

*2x2x2*
5.56, 5.27, 6.41, (4.27), (6.62)
Average of 5: *5.74*

*3x3x3*
17.17, 18.90, (15.98), (20.94), 17.84
Average of 5: *17.97*

*3x3x3 OH*
32.55, 30.03, (35.81), (29.47), 32.33
Average of 5: *31.64*

*Magic*
(1.37), 1.93, 1.47, (2.53), 1.38
Average of 5: *1.59*


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 9, 2011)

*2x2* - 11.68+ (18.38+) (9.22) 12.69 13.39 = 13.07
Comment : slow...
*3x3* - 31.65+ 33.30 28.76 (28.12) (*1:10.80*) = 38.53
Comment : my first ever pop on 3x3 =)
*4x4* - (1:55.19) DNF 2:11.94 2:20.31 (2:50.97) = 2:19.60
Comment : slow...also
*7x7 *- 8:39.13 8:59.63+ (9:45.70) 8:38.92 (7:46.59) = 8:45.99
Comment : want sub 9 average this week and maybe single sub 8 ... good first solve, second one was lucky with the +2, third was bad, pop shower and miss-alignment heaven , fourth one was good, need sub 9 on last solve, last one was my last chance at sub 8 and when i saw the timer i literally froze  + first sub 8 A05 on 7x7#
*2x2 BLD* - (2:49.23 DNF) 30.84+ (2:04.92 DNF) = DNF?
Comment : 1- 2 corners off, longish memo, 2- virtually no memo so went for it straight away, and got it right , 3- after 3rd setup move did r' instead of r, messed up everything somehow
- want to try 3x3 BLD in the next few weeks, times will be astronomical though, lol
*3x3 OH* - 1:04.22 (1:00.73) (1:15.78) 1:15.07 1:05.98 = 1:08.36
Comment : getting better but still not sub 1 =(
*3x3 MTS* - 
Comment : 
*3x3 FMC* - 47 Moves


Spoiler



B D R2 F
B2 U B' R2
U' B U B U' B' U B'
U' R' U' R U2 B U2 B' U B U' B'
L' U' B U L U' L' B' L
L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2

Petrus f2l, cfop oll, cfop pll
happened to be the only g perm i knew...phew



*234 Relay* - 3:14.80
Comment : was going to be sub 3 until i messed up parity somehow, third time ive done that today
*Megaminx *- 3:53.70 4:42.57 (5:49.61) (3:49.61) 3:52.82 = 4:09.70
Comment : not bad, but sub 4 would of been nice, still pops a lot, mostly on the scrambles which is very annoying, but i can almost sub 2 the assembly now lol
*Pyraminx* - (18.01) (22.08) 20.30 19.04 21.51+ = 20.19
Comment : not bad, just shy of sub 20 again
*Skewb *- 27.21 19.86 (9.66) (18.85) 20.80 = 19.28
Comment : third one was amazing, don't know if its called this but last layer skip...?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 9, 2011)

2x2: 5.51, 4.34, 4.45, 6.25, 5.80 = 5.25

3x3: 11.75, 13.54, 13.69, 11.26, 12.64 = 12.64

3x3 BLD: DNF(46.63), 48.30, DNF(1:01.28) = 48.30

Gave up on OH. Not even posting average.

Not cubing recently. Just tried the weekly to see if I could still BLD =p


----------



## James Ludlow (May 9, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *FMC:* 40 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
I might be wrong, but I count 56moves HTM


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I might be wrong, but I count 56moves HTM


 
Oh wow I forgot to count that :fp
I'll fix that.


----------



## okayama (May 10, 2011)

*6x6x6*: 6:15.01, 5:58.20, (8:18.78), 5:54.14, (5:37.13) = 6:02.45
3rd: squashed...

*7x7x7*: 8:39.85, (8:14.19), 8:48.75, 8:26.96, (8:59.03) = 8:38.52

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:45.42, 3:12.07, 2:45.58 = 2:45.42

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [12:47.93], DNF [14:33.39],
1st: Off by 2 centers (memo: 6:42.68)
2nd: Miss in undoing setup moves (memo: 7:50.31)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 34:07.15, DNS, DNS = 34:07.15
1st: memo: 18:08.93

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (46:30.27) memo: 27:21.12

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 24 HTM ... So nice scramble! :tu


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F
Solution: B D' B' L' F' U' L' U2 F' L U' L2 U L U' L U2 L U' L F' U' F2 D2

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F' U' F2 D2

2x2x2 block: B D' B'
More c/e pairs: L'
Two squares: F' U' L'
F2L minus 1 slot: U2 F'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F U2 L U F L B D B'

F2L minus 1 slot: D2 F2 U F
Finish F2L: L' U L' U'
Solve all: U' L' U L' U' L2 U L'
Correction: F U2 L U F L B D B'

Firstly I tried to solve the normal scramble, and found a short F2L as:

Pre-scramble: D2

2x2x2 block: B D' B'
More c/e pairs: L'
More square: F' U' L'
More square: U2 F' U
Finish F2L: L2 U' F' U' (or L U' L F' U')

but I didn't know how to finish it.


*Square-1*: (2:43.36), (1:24.17), 1:40.94, 1:58.84, 1:32.23 = 1:44.00


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 10, 2011)

*3x3:* (10.66), 11.57, (12.83), 11.48, 11.84 = 11.63 bad


----------



## reyrey (May 10, 2011)

22.28 - Okay solve
25.24 - Still okay
(34.71) - Crappy solve and a G perm... (Just finished learning G's)
28.81 - Solve killed by a little lockup
(21.02) - Locked up (Difference between lockup, and G is amazing!)

25.4 avg - Just about my regular avg


----------



## Cubenovice (May 10, 2011)

*Cubenovice:

FMC: 30 HTM*

Pairs all over the place while struggling through F2L.
FMC is really not working for me right now.

Time for some detailled study some of the better solves of the last coule weeks...


Spoiler



premove D2
B D' B' makes 2x2x2
L' makes 2 pairs
F' U' L' U2 F2 make 1x2x3 block
F L2 F' place edge
U' F2 D F D'makes F2l with 2 EO
L D F D' F' L' sexy 2 look OLL
U F U' F U F2 U' Sune gives PLL skip
D2 undo premove


----------



## pjk (May 11, 2011)

*3x3*: 12.78, 14.04, (11.15), (14.60), 14.34 = 13.72 Seconds


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2011)

2x2x2: (8.85) - 8.22 - 8.00 - 7.59 - (7.51) = 7.94
3x3x3: (23.54) - 23.07 - (21.28) - 22.57 - 22.96 = 22.87
4x4x4: (1:51.87) - 1:44.62 - 1:46.38 - (1:40.67) = 1:44.39
5x5x5: (3:26.25) - (3:11.93) - 3:18.65 - 3:14.74 - 3:17.56 = 3:16.98
2BLD: 1:08.09 - 57.41 - 43.25 = 56.25
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (I Just can't do it, will get it eventually I hope...)
3x3x3OH: 1:01.33 - (1:05.23) - (53.46) - 58.70 - 58.00 = 59.34
3x3x3MTS: 1:28.92 - 1:15.71 - 1:23.19 - 1:25.51 - 1:29.44 = 1:25.87
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:38.62 
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:12.24
Magic: (1.55) - 1.51 - 1.46 - 1.45 - (1.44) = 1.48
Clock: (33.75) - (40.81) - 34.80 - 38.36 - 35.96 = 36.37
MegaMinx: 2:14.70 - (2:22.40) - 2:07.46 - 2:07.52 - (2:04.03) = 2:09.89 (Really been working on this!)
PyraMinx: (12.48) - 8.16 - 10.64 - 11.16 - (6.21) = 9.99
Square-1: 1:24.02 - 1:17.30 - 1:17.72 - 1:43.81 - 1:14.83 = 1:19.68
Skewb: 7.24 - (6.97) - 8.03 - (8.19) - 7.62 = 7.63
FMC: 50 HTM


Spoiler



L B2 D2 B2 D2 (5/5)
U' L F' U L F U2 B' U B (10/15) 
F U' F' R U R' (6/21) 
U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (8/29) 
U' R U' R' U2 R (6/35)
U2 R' U R' U' B' D B' D' B2 R' B' R B R (15/50)


----------



## Edam (May 11, 2011)

*3x3* 16.26,(16.90),(13.80),15.74,13.99 =*15.33*
*4x4* 1:25.25,1:36.90,(1:22.86),(1:39.26),1:38.06, =*1:33.40*

I suck at 4x4 now, oh well


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 11, 2011)

*4x4:* 2:30.69, 2:46.07, 2:25.50, 3:16.19, 2:04.38 = *2:34.09 * single PB , possibly avg5 PB
*3x3:* 50.90, 47.22, 52.78, 53.75, 51.61 = *51.76* 

*2x2BLD:* 57.49, DNF [43.50], 29.88 = *29.88*
*3x3BLD:* 1:58.80 [ 47], DNF [1:50.87], DNF [1:53.46] = *1:58.80*
*4x4BLD:* 9:56.00 [ 3:28], DNF [6:53.30, 3:18], DNF [8:46.10, 5:08] = *9:56.00*
*5x5BLD:* 20:45 [ 12:42], DNF [18:10, 10:10], DNF [15:47, 8:21] = *20:45*
*6x6BLD:* 42:49 [ 26:57] = *42:49*
*7x7BLD:* 1:11:03 [ 40:11] = *1:11:03*
*Multi:* *5/8 = 2* in 59:18 [41:00]

In spite of making all bld events for the second time ever this was rather a bad week.
Most solves were slow and lots of memo pauses. And memo would not stick either.
Most happy with the solving time for 6x6BLD


----------



## cmhardw (May 12, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:19.55 DNS DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:32.00 DNS DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:28.28 DNS DNS

Congrats on your success rate this week Mats! Very cool! :tu

--edit--
To clarify, I mean getting a solve in all BLD events despite you not being completely happy with your results. In particular getting both the 6x6BLD and 7x7BLD solves is very impressive!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 12, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> FMC -- *61 Moves*



fixed

Some good FMC stuff this week.
I'll have a go at the alternative 2x2x2 start used by Kinch and Uber this evening, it looks very promising.


----------



## ardi4nto (May 12, 2011)

*3x3x3* : (29.71) 29.28 (24.93) 28.38 28.75 = 28.80
*4x4x4* : (2:21.47) (1:24.88) 1:49.68 1:56.06 2:09.27 = 1:58.36
*Clock* : 30.03 39.16 (26.27) 32.02 (DNF) = 33.74
*Magic* : 1.30 (1.22) 4.05 1.28 (5.33) = 2.21 
*Master Magic* : 3.59 (5.22) (3.47) 4.56 5.06 = 4.40

~ I could do better


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> In particular getting both the 6x6BLD and 7x7BLD solves is very impressive!


I agree - two weeks in a row is particularly impressive!


----------



## dimwmuni (May 13, 2011)

*2x2x2* 5.93, 7.34, 6.88, 4.10, 5.92 = 6.24
*3x3x3 *16.88, 15.40, 10.63, 14.65, 15.79 = 15.28
*4x4x4* 1:05.98, 1:19.05, 1:10.93, 1:26.08, 1:04.26 = 1:11.99
*5x5x5* 2:14.95, 2:24.58, 2:06.46, 2:16.17, 2:28.93 = 2:18.57
*6x6x6* 4:13.95, 4:18.91, 4:49.68, 4:11.03, 4:22.08 = 4:18.31
*7x7x7* 7:18.68, 7:37.96, 7:30.20, 6:54.19, 6:48.04 = 7:14.36
*2x2x2 BLD* 53.35, 57.01, 49.89 =49.89
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Second and third solves were just one edge orientation off
*3x3x3 OH* 30.12, 29.68, 27.32, 30.38, 39.35 = 30.06
*3x3x3 FMC* = 57 moves


Spoiler



x z L F’ L’ U2 F D F D’ z2 x’ R U’ R U2 F’ U’ F U’F U F’ U’R’U R U2 R’ U R y R U R’ U R’ F R F’R U2 R’ y’ R2 D’ y’ R U’R U R’D y R2 y R U’ R’ U


I’m pretty bad at FMC, but I wanted to try it. 
*2-4* = 1:32.42
*2-5* = 4:10.08
*Magic* 1.69, 2.94, 1.80, 1.55, 1.61 = 1.70
*Megaminx* 1:18.28, 1:11.27, 1:12.86, 1:16.30, 1:20.67 = 1:15.81
*Pyraminx* 6.84, 15.67, 7.16, 18.88, 8.22 = 10.35
*Square-1* 1:21.15, 44.76, 1:18.69, 50.40, 43.93 = 57.95


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 13, 2011)

All done in car except 4-7 BLD

*2x2: 2.35=* 2.52, 2.44, (1.82), 2.10, (4.55)
Comment: Good old familiar CLL cases 
*3x3: 9.71=* 9.06, 9.90, (11.27), 10.07, (8.89)
Comment: Both single and average PB  (single by .01 )
*4x4: 56.71=* 56.28, (59.13), 58.02, 55.84, (53.73)
Comment: 
*5x5: 2:18.09=* 2:15.49, (2:11.26), 2:24.48, 2:14.31, (DNF(2:39.12))
Comment: I gotta take a nap more often, last had a pop
*6x6: 5:31.31 =* 5:34.91, (5:38.23), 5:27.52, 5:31.51, (5:24.39)
Comment: better
*7x7: 8:57.46=* (9:03.66), (8:49.23), 8:53.82, 8:57.72, 9:00.83
Comment: sub- 9

*2x2 BLD:* 19.43+, 28.49, 11.29
Comment: 1st was ended in a U when should have been a U’, 2nd I did a speedBLD +memo and almost screwed up CLL
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:35.19), DNF(2:12.19), 2:10.15
Comment: Ahhhhhhh car sickness, No more BLD In car. 1st had 1 flipped corner? I guess it flipped while solving. 2nd solve had 5 corners flipped wrong (I Used the corner memo from the last solve).
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(30:26.12), DNF(28:15.83), DNF(31:47.14)
Comment: Worked on a bit of memo this week, 1st was off by a few Flipped edges , my mistake, 2nd had 7 centers wrong, 3rd had a lot of mistakes.. I guess I’m done with BLD for tonight Ill do the rest tomorrow night (done on sun.)
*5x5 BLD:* DNF(48:14.93), DNF(46:92.18), DNF(50:62.12)
Comment: all done with corners, edges, and X centers, 1st was right, 2nd had 6 center edges flipped and 7 X centers wrong, 3rd had 3 wing edges flipped, maybe I’ll learn to get it right.
*6x6 BLD:* DNF(49:43.18)
Comment: Edges only, DARN!!! Off by only one set of edges flipped
*7x7 BLD:* DNF(1:03:14.62)
Comment: EDGES only, 10 outer edges, 6 inner edges, 2 edges flipped, and 3 cylced, wrong if that makes any sence  
*3x3 Multi BLD: 6/7= 5* points in *(49:42.18)* 
Comment: pretty good, My cubes were place in a different memo order, and IDK which one was wrong

*3x3 OH: 19.40=* (24.39), 18.39, 20.04, 1978, (17.83)
Comment: didn’t realize it was sub-20 till I wrote it down 
*3x3 WF: 4:06.80 =* 4:13.28, (4:21.69), 4:02.73, 4:04.38, (3:26.19)
Comment: Hard to do in the car, Last was done on the hotel floor.
*3x3 MTS: 49.97=* (52.18), (48.29), 49.57, 50.26, 50.08
Comment: YAYAYAYAYAY sub-50
*3x3 FMC: 41 * 


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F
Inverse Scramble: F’ B’ U R2 U2 R B’ D R’ B2 L2 F L U2 L’ U’ D2
Inverse solution: D2 B D2 B’ F U L2 B’ U B U B’ R’ F R B R U R’ F R B’ R’ B U B U’ B’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2
Solution: R2 F R U R U’ R’ F’ R U2 R’ U2 R B U B’ U’ B’ R B R’ F’ R U’ R’ B’ R’ F’ R B U’ B’ U’ B L2 U’ F’ B D2 B’ D2

2x2x2: D2 B D2 B’
2x2x3: F U L2 B’ U B
Multi-slot last F2L: U B’ R’ F R B R U R’ F
OLL: R B’ R’ B U B U’ B’
PLL: R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2


Comment: I may one day think It’s going good, the get sub-40 

*2-4: * 1:13.83
Comment: Yeah 
*2-5: * 3:30.18
Comment: Good I guess,
*Magic: 1.22 =* 1.25, 1.21, (1.49), (1.19), 1.20 
Comment: Practicing this for about 2 weeks now, I see improvement
*Master magic: 4.00 =* 3.98, (4.06), 4.01, 4.00, (3.91)
Comment: LOL This is the same avg. as last week  Consistent?, NOT
*Clock: 12.97 =* 13.93, 12.52, (14.85), (11.05), 12.47
*Megaminx: 1:15.60=* 1:13.33, 1:16.05, (1:31.96), (59.68), 1:17.42
Comment: Don’t you love When You get an average PB, and one of the solves had a POP!
*Pyraminx:5.82=* (5.19), 6.05, 5.19, (7.03), 6.22
Comment:  not any good singles but good average
*Sq-1: 57.41 =* 52.18, 53.91, 1:06.14, (DNF(1:00.94)), (47.29)
Comment: Blac  4th was popped and given up on.
*Skewb: 9.09 =* (10.98), (7.31), 9.24, 9.39, 8.63
Comment: practice 

Edit: fixed typos.

@ Zane_C 
Sorry I dont keep very good track of my pbs  I ussually just do solves (mainly untimed). I'll try to find my video camra.


----------



## aronpm (May 13, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3: 9.71=* 9.06, 9.90, (11.27), 10.07, (8.89)
> Comment: Both single and average PB  (single by .01 )


 
I don't believe you.



> 7x7 BLD: (1:03:14.62)
> Comment: EDGES only, 10 outer edges, 6 inner edges, 2 edges flipped, and 3 cylced, wrong if that makes any sence


Fix this.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 13, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *2-5: * 2:30.18
> Comment: Good I guess


 
I think this may be a typo?


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> I think this may be a typo?


 
Well he likes to cheat, maybe he doesn't realise that even his fake times don't add up to this.
2+9+56+138 =/= 150

But he's pretty full of ****, and deserves a ban.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree - two weeks in a row is particularly impressive!


 
Thanks, you & Chris are always so supportive  . Alas it was not two weeks in a row, there was a DNF week in between.
Still I'm happy with those solves. But it's a little fun to get accuracy acclaim from the two most accurate solvers in the circuit .


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

Jacob, the first time suspicion arose was when I noticed a significant leap in your 3x3 times. (weekly comp 14 and15)

Last week you were excited about a sub 20 OH SINGLE:


Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3 OH: 24.67=* 24.76, (18.36),  (25.56), 24.82, 24.42
> Comment: Sub-20 single!!!!!



This week:


Jaysammey777 said:


> [ *3x3 OH: 19.40=* (24.39), 18.39, 20.04, 1978, (17.83)
> Comment: didn’t realize it was sub-20 till I wrote it down





Your megaminx results have also been interesting, take note of the comments.
5 weeks ago (weekly comp 14):


Jaysammey777 said:


> *Megaminx: 1:11.19 =* 1:11.85, (1:14.86), 1:11.93, 1:09.78, (1:07.11)
> The only thing I practiced



This week: 


Jaysammey777 said:


> *Megaminx: 1:15.60=* 1:13.33, 1:16.05, (1:31.96), (59.68), 1:17.42
> Comment: Don’t you love When You get an average PB, and one of the solves had a POP!



To summarise. Unless you start making videos proving your recent _speed solving_ claims, you will be disapproved by the vast majority. 



Jaysammey777 said:


> *6x6 BLD:* DNF(49:43.18)
> Comment: Edges only, DARN!!! Off by only one set of edges flipped


There’s absolutely nothing wrong with doing this, but I hope you realise unless the entire thing is solved or off by one turn from being solved. It’s a DNF... 

So please type “DNF” in front of that partial 7BLD attempt. If you don't, it's disrespectful to those who put the huge amount of time and effort into practising and perfecting such events. (ie Mike, Mats and Chris).


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2011)

It had been too long away from here so I couldn't resist giving it a go again (apart from 6,7BLD) 

*2x2x2:* 4.33, (4.60), 3.90, (2.06), 4.07 = *4.22* Ortega except CLL on last one. 4th one was 1-look 'full step' ortega 
*3x3x3:* 12.78, 12.75, (10.43), 12.38, (14.18) = *12.64* Wow  No warm up, and rolled it to 12.56avg12 (0.02 from pb)
*4x4x4:* 54.24, 58.45, (1:03.81), (53.56), 1:02.86 = *58.51*
*5x5x5:* (1:58.01), 1:46.83, 1:46.89, (1:44.74), 1:56.63 = *1:50.12*
*6x6x6:* 3:31.11, 3:25.50, (3:23.42), (3:36.09), 3:33.82 = *3:30.14*
*7x7x7:* 6:00.02, 5:42.08, 5:56.47, (5:41.20), (6:11.58) = *5:52.86*
*2x2x2BLD:* 26.95, 35.63, DNF = *26.95*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:31.18, 1:21.33, DNF = *1:21.33*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 6:54.28 [3:20] = *6:54.28* Yep, I just did bld solves at home for the first time since January  I kinda suck at memo now
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF (15:01), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*MultiBLD: 1/2 1:17.04* I'm sure you can guess what I did here
*OH:* 21.81, (27.48), 21.02, 25.76, (20.27) = *22.86* Pretty good
*Feet:* 56.39, (1:04.21), (52.33), 53.01, 1:03.44 = *57.61* Meh
*MTS:* 44.43, 50.56, (51.23), (43.10), 49.10 = *48.03*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:18.30*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:09.49*
*Magic:* 1.30, 1.55, 1.43, (1.25), (3.43) = *1.43*
*Master Magic:* 2.67, 3.03, 2.95, (3.51), (2.52) = *2.88*
*Clock:* 8.42, 7.64, (7.26), (8.71), 8.58 = *8.22* I'm badly out of practice 
*Megaminx:* (1:54.47), 1:43.55, 1:49.43, 1:43.58, (1:37.75) = *1:45.52*
*Pyraminx:* (5.49), (7.88), 5.87, 6.00, 6.24 = *6.03*
*Skewb:* (1:44.56), 41.63, 1:08.60, (30.85), 38.03 = *49.42* I'm awesome
*Square-1:* 29.19, (30.85), 24.19, (22.07), 22.16 = *25.18* 2 parities
FMC is on page 2


----------



## aronpm (May 13, 2011)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 11.22, 15.88 = 11.22
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, 35.88, 36.03 = 35.88


----------



## Micael (May 13, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *6x6BLD:* 42:49 [ 26:57] = *42:49*
> *7x7BLD:* 1:11:03 [ 40:11] = *1:11:03*


 
Yea, pretty impressive! Did someone else ever got both in a the same weekly?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 13, 2011)

Micael said:


> Yea, pretty impressive! Did someone else ever got both in a the same weekly?


 
Stupid question Micael  (absolutely no offense meant ). Mike several times and Chris also (Chris maybe not 
as often but he does not do them every week).


----------



## Alan Chang (May 13, 2011)

*3x3:* (30.27), 18.42, (18.36), 19.11, 18.74 = 18.75


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (May 13, 2011)

Pyraminx (2.58), 4.92, 4.44, (5.26), 4.21=4.52
Magic 0.96, 0.96, (1.55), 0.90, (0.86)=0.94


----------



## Henrik (May 13, 2011)

Henrik

Feet: 50.52, 46.52, (41.81), 47.80, (53.59) => 48.28 sec
That was (yet again) rubbish.


----------



## Micael (May 13, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> 
> Feet: 50.52, 46.52, (41.81), 47.80, (53.59) => 48.28 sec
> That was (yet again) rubbish.



What is a good time for you then (single, average)? I am very impressed by these times, actually.


----------



## Henrik (May 13, 2011)

Micael said:


> What is a good time for you then (single, average)? I am very impressed by these times, actually.


 
Well just finished a round of 85 times (weekly was number 6 to 10) My best avg of 12 was 42.34 I think and best single was 35.83. didn't notice the session mean.

So a good avg of 5 would have been sub-46 or 45. single sub-40. or 39.


----------



## cubeflip (May 13, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.31, 3.94, (3.59), (6.44), 3.59 = *4.28*
*3x3:* 13.40, 12.44, (11.72), (14.15), 12.19 = *12.68*
*4x4:* (1:01.31), 1:07.59, (1:20.46), 1:06.44, *1:04.27*
*5x5:* 1:51.75, 2:05.41, (2:25.59), (1:51.28), 2:05.68 = *2:00.95*
*3x3 OH:* (24.84), 28.75, 25.18, (35.58), 27.75 = *27.23*
*Pyraminx:* 8.06, 7.69, (6.56), (10.47), 7.18 =* 7.64*
*Master Magic:* 2.93, 2.97, (2.84), (3.28), 2.96 = *2.95*

Didn't do much this week except 2-4, OH, and mmag. Preparing for Caltech Spring.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.73, 8.69, 8.45, 8.28, 9.53 = *8.74*
*3x3x3:* 24.54, 28.31, 21.78, 25.20, 19.83 = *23.84*
*4x4x4:* 1:46.99 [O], 1:43.17 [OP], 1:29.93 [P], 1:45.59, 1:28.37 = *1:39.56*
*5x5x5:* 2:50.84, 2:56.77, 3:19.58, 2:56.56, 2:41.43 = *2:54.72*
Comment: All freeslice.
*6x6x6:* 4:58.84, 5:22.97 [OP], 4:58.73 [P], 5:15.52 [OP], 4:49.80 [O] = *5:04.36*
Comment: All freeslice.
*7x7x7:* 8:16.02, 7:03.65, 7:04.00, 7:54.88, 8:08.26 = *7:42.38*
Comment: All freeslice.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 26.02, 30.42, 25.77 = *25.77*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:25.32, 1:51.26, 1:52.56 = *1:25.32*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:34.92, 4:13], 6:48.20 [3:31], 9:24.04 [5:09] = *6:48.20*
Comment: First one was completely scrambled - I messed up the last algorithm completely and got lost in it, so that probably explains most of it. At least I had one good big BLD solve this week; I’m afraid it was the only one.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:36.63, 7:54], DNF [16:02.78, 8:23], DNF [16:01.43, 8:44] = *DNF*
Comment: Terrible - I missed all three! The first one was off by just 3 corners. The second one was off by just 3 wings - I did 2 images out of order. The third one was off by 4 wings, 6 X centers, and 2 + centers. I was so discouraged I didn’t bother to figure it all out, but the wings were wrong because I used my old labeling of the bad edges instead of the new one. I’m not sure the new labels are working out.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [29:28.87, 15:03]
Comment: Good time, but pretty bad result - off by 2 obliques (don’t know why), 2 inner X centers (mismemorized), and 3 inner wings (solved SW instead of SX).
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:07:14.08, 43:30]
Comment: Off by just 2 corners twisted. This was the craziest solve because I was sleep-deprived when I did it. While memorizing the second set of obliques, I actually fell asleep. I don’t know how long, but I’d guess it was just a few seconds. I had a vague recollection when I awoke that I had been dreaming about some of the memo images. I had to go back over all of the memo to that point, and I refreshed again between every orbit of pieces, but I eventually forced myself to get it all. Then I just messed up memorizing one corner sticker. Ugh.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/11 = 9 points, 50:53.71* [34:58]
Comment: Fourth cube off by 2 corners twisted - memorized them the wrong direction. I think this is my fastest attempt ever with 11 cubes.
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.75, 55.05, 56.06, 44.55, 41.41 = *47.12*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:35.81, 1:50.88, 1:37.56, 2:02.86, 2:01.34 = *1:49.93*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:25.59, 1:20.69, 1:30.27 +, 1:38.55, 1:23.78 = *1:26.55*
Comment: On the third solve, the bottom layer was turned 90 degrees; I felt like I was cheating to count it solved.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



U F’ B’ U’ B L2 F U2 F U2 F U’ F U2 F’ U’ F U F’ L U F U’ F’ L’ R’ F R U R’ U’ F’ U R U D2 F D2 F’

premoves to make 2x2x2: D2 F D2 F’
2x2x3: U F’ B’ U’ B L2
3x cross: F U2 F U2 F
4th pair: U’ F U2 F’ U’ F U F’
random OLL: L U F U’ F’ L’
second OLL solves: R’ F R U R’ U’ F’ U R U

Comment: Lucked into this solve linearly after applying premoves, then never found anything that was actually good, so I just used this as a safety solve. So bad.


*2-4 relay:* *2:13.63* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *5:21.86*
*Magic:* 9.58, 8.31, 8.30, 9.09, 10.21 = *8.99*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 5.13, 3.69, 5.91, 3.90 = *4.43*
*Clock:* DNF [2:29.19, 0:31], 14.43, 17.50, 15.50, 17.13 = *16.71*
Comment: For BLD solve, couldn’t tell how many notches I turned it on several turns.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [35:33.18, 19:57], 2:37.86, 3:41.88, 3:00.69, 2:55.09 = *3:12.55*
Comment: BLD solve off by 11 corners and 5 edges; I definitely had one face slip once that might explain all the edges and some of the corners. For the third solve, I messed up the end of the LL and had to redo the whole LL.
*Pyraminx:* 1:46.75, 19.28, 14.18, 15.65, 14.65 = *16.53*
*Square-1:* 5:44.83 [3:31], 37.11 [P], 54.83, 49.75[P], 39.55 [P] = *48.04*
Comment: BLD solve was case TS.
*Skewb:* 3:34.71 [1:45], 17.11, 12.18, 15.43, 16.86 = *16.47*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> 
> Feet: 50.52, 46.52, (41.81), 47.80, (53.59) => 48.28 sec
> That was (yet again) rubbish.


 
Well Henrik, I am like Micael very impressed. Right now you are solving a 3x3 faster
with feet than I do with hands sighted.

@Mike: maybe you should sleep a little more and cube a little less .


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.62, 9.10, (24.83), 8.25, (7.96) = *8.66*
_Comment: CLL accept for the last one._
*3x3:* (14.01), 14.57, 14.48, 14.78, (17.73) = *14.61* 
*4x4:* 59.86, (58.62), 1:11.57, 1:26.61, (1:34.97) = *1:12.68*
*5x5:* (3:10.28), (2:23.21), 2:37.88, 2:35.76, 2:40.73 = *2:38.12*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:36.38*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:17.10*
*3x3 OH:* 30.79, 30.36, 28.28, (34.53), (24.42) = *29.81*
*Pyraminx:* 12.71, (15.06), 11.14, 15.03, (10.55) = *12.96*

Very crappy BLD results. 
I scrambled 8 cubes for multi but I gave up about 30 seconds in - After a day of cubing I couldn't be bothered at all.

*2x2 BLD:* 37.41, 25.51+, 23.68 = *23.68* 
*3x3 BLD:* = 1:43.20, DNF, DNF = *1:43.20*
_Comment: Hmm... _
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* :fp
_Comment: DNF(off by a lot), DNF(4:47, off by 2 centers), DNF(memo failure)._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* :fp
_Comment: DNF(Low 4 memo, and a center twists at the start and I get lost). DNF(15:xx, loads of memo errors, off by 2 centers). DNF(undid an alg wrong about 20 seconds in)_


----------



## guusrs (May 14, 2011)

fmc: B D L' F' U L2 D' L U' L' D L2 F L D' F U' F U L F L B2 U' L2 F' B (*27*)



Spoiler



on inverse scramble with pre-move [B']
pseudo F2L-1: B' F L2 U B2 L' F' L' U' F' U F' D (13)
all but 3 corners: L' F' L' * U L U' F L D' (22)
undo pre-move: B' (23)
at * insert: L' D' L U L' D L U', 4 moves cancel (27)


----------



## AvGalen (May 14, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(5.22) (8.44) 8.41 7.36 6.86 = *7.54*
*3x3x3: *(17.55) 21.53 19.49 921.68) 21.02 = *20.68*
*4x4x4: *(1:18.46) 1:05.46 1:17.86 (1:03.96) 1:09.08 = *1:10.80*
*5x5x5: *2:07.02 (2:36.09) 2:08.47 2:13.79 (1:57.75) = *2:09.76 *
*6x6x6: *(3:55.71) 3:57.93 4:07.11 (4:40.41) 4:09.40 = *4:04.81*
*7x7x7: *5:57.69 (6:48.44) 5:52.68 6:42.47 (5:52.11) = *6:10.95*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:11.72 (1:04.22) 1:09.40 = *1:04.22*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF (3:40.27) = *3:40.27*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(40.11) 39.97 (35.47) 37.94 37.06 = *38.32*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:58.61 53.65 1:02.11 (2:40.09) (51.50) = *1:18.12* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(2:08.66) = *2:08.66*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(4:10.41) = *4:10.41*
*Magic: *1.66 1.68 (2.09) 1.94 (1.53) = *1.76*
*Master Magic: *(5.30) 4.13 (4.09) 4.27 4.30 = *4.23*
*Clock: *18.06 (24.16) (14.58) 18.11 15.94 = *17.37*
*MegaMinx: *2:44.16 (2:33.15) 2:55.36 2:43.56 (3:17.56) = *2:47.69*
*Pyraminx: *(6.83) (13.72) 11.81 11.84 8.13 = *10.59*
*Square-1: *(1:07.63) (40.50) 1:04.41 49.09 56.63 = *56.71*


----------



## Jakube (May 14, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(7.01), 7.67, 8.31, (8.64), 7.31 = *7.76*
*3x3x3: *23.85, 24.45, (25.66), 22.33, (19.89) = *23.54*
*5x5x5: *2:45.14, 2:44.93, (2:25.73), (2:52.69), 2:48.42 =* 2:46.26*
*6x6x6: *6:05.63, 5:37.36, (6:09.37), 5:51.09. (5:25.05) = *5:51.36*
*7x7x7: *8:20.03, (8:36.29), 8:22.08, 7:51.37, (7:19.45) = *8:11.16*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *36.26, 43.52, 42.32 =* 36.26*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *1:51.84, DNF, 2:19.39 =* 1:51.84*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded: *10:49.99, DNF(9:03), DNF(8:44) =* 10:49.99*
_Last off by 4 corners._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, 21.02.47, DNS = *21:02.47*
*6x6x6 Blindfolded:* DNF = *DNF*
_First Try: Horrible Solve (45 Minutes Memo, Messed up a setup-move, noticed it several steps later, had to do them invert, correct the setup-move, finished centers, quickly looked if they are right, but several things were messed up, also corners and edges. So I quit. (Total time: ~80 Minutes)_
*Multiple Blindfolded: 6/10 = 2 Points (51:53.81)*
_(Memo: ~31 Minutes)_
*3x3x3 One Handed: *45.14, (41.23), 45.03, 42.00, (55.16) = *44.06*
*3x3x3 With Feet: *3:01.17, 3:37.83, (4:12.42), 3:03.30, (2:55.56) =* 3:14.10*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:32.99, (1:46.03), 1:43.39, (1:22.87), 1:38.52 = *1:38.30*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 42 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: U F2 U' R' F2 R F U2 F2 B' U' B L2 U' F' D2 F D2 F' x2 Rw' U' Rw R' U' R U Rw' U Rw R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U'

Invert Scramble: F' B' U R2 U2 R B' D R' B2 L2 F L U2 L' U' D2
2x2x2: F D2 F' D2 (4/4)
2x2x3: F U L2 B' U B (7/11)
F2L-1: F2 U2 (2/13)
F2L: F' R' F2 R U F2 U' (7/20)
Return to normal scramble: 
OLL: x2 Rw' U' Rw R' U' R U Rw' U Rw (10/30)
PLL: R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' (12/42)


_After one hour I found a better solution: 38 HTM = PB_


Spoiler



Solution: F' L' F2 L' F' R2 F L F' R2 U' L' U2 L F' L' F' L2 D' L' D L' U L z B' R' U' R B R' B' U B U B2 R2 B2 F2 

Premoves + Scramble: B2 U2 B2 F2 + D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F
2x2x2: solved
2x2x3: F' L' F * U' L' U2 (6/6)
Cross: L F' L' F' (4/10)
F2L #1: L2 D' L' D (4/14)
F2L #2: L' U L U' (4/18)
OLL: z R B' R' U' R B R' B' U B (10/28)
AUF: U (1/29)
Undo Premoves: B2 R2 B2 F2 (4/33)
Insertion at *: F L' F' R2 F L F' R2 (8/41)
Cancellation #1: F F = F2 (-1/40)
Cancellation #2: U' z R= z (-2/38)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: **1:58.84*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: **4:53.31*
*MegaMinx: *4:06.34, (3:44.01), (6:43.96), 4:22.00, 4:08.40 = *4:12.25*
*PyraMinx: *(9.31), 16.64, 13.40, 12.16, (18.97) = *14.07*
*Square-1: *(2:08.94), 1:48.62, (1:32.05), 2:04.22, 1:41.81 = *1:51.55*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2011)

Final results: congratulations Jacob, Daniel and Simon!

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.35 Jaysammey777
 2.66 nccube
 2.82 SimonWestlund
 3.89 AustinReed
 4.10 kinch2002
 4.17 pwnAge
 4.21 uberCuber
 4.28 cubeflip
 4.77 Evan Liu
 5.25 amostay2004
 5.30 RubiksNub
 5.36 theanonymouscuber
 5.40 emolover
 5.75 janelle
 6.24 dimwmuni
 6.90 rubiksczar
 7.30 masteranders1
 7.53 MrIndianTeen
 7.54 AvGalen
 7.76 Jakube
 7.78 Xishem
 7.94 MaeLSTRoM
 8.23 tozies24
 8.31 James Ludlow
 8.45 Hershey
 8.62 Mike Hughey
 8.66 Zane_C
 12.59 Georgeanderre
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.16 Yes, We Can!
 9.68 Jaysammey777
 9.73 SimonWestlund
 10.09 nccube
 11.60 a small kitten
 11.63 Edward_Lin
 11.93 deathbypapercutz
 12.01 theanonymouscuber
 12.64 kinch2002
 12.64 amostay2004
 12.68 cubeflip
 13.58 Evan Liu
 13.72 pjk
 13.88 uberCuber
 14.10 cyoubx
 14.61 Zane_C
 15.28 dimwmuni
 15.33 Edam
 17.25 Keroma12
 17.27 AustinReed
 17.33 MrIndianTeen
 17.42 pwnAge
 17.90 RubiksNub
 17.93 emolover
 17.97 janelle
 18.02 James Ludlow
 18.02 masteranders1
 18.59 Hershey
 18.66 5BLD
 18.76 Alan Chang
 18.77 Xishem
 19.36 rubiksczar
 20.68 AvGalen
 22.34 tozies24
 22.87 MaeLSTRoM
 23.18 brest
 23.51 cookieyo145
 23.54 Jakube
 23.84 Mike Hughey
 28.80 ardi4nto
 30.76 ethancrook99
 31.24 Georgeanderre
 32.57 jrb
 51.76 MatsBergsten
 58.00 hig8477
*4x4x4*(26)

 46.09 SimonWestlund
 51.52 Yes, We Can!
 56.71 Jaysammey777
 58.52 kinch2002
 59.94 Evan Liu
 1:06.10 cubeflip
 1:07.81 deathbypapercutz
 1:10.80 AvGalen
 1:11.99 dimwmuni
 1:12.68 Zane_C
 1:14.06 James Ludlow
 1:21.96 AustinReed
 1:26.61 theanonymouscuber
 1:30.47 masteranders1
 1:33.40 Edam
 1:33.88 rubiksczar
 1:34.24 Jakube
 1:39.56 Mike Hughey
 1:42.93 Xishem
 1:45.13 MaeLSTRoM
 1:58.34 ardi4nto
 2:01.94 brest
 2:13.34 tozies24
 2:27.74 Georgeanderre
 2:34.09 MatsBergsten
 2:37.62 RubiksNub
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:28.33 Yes, We Can!
 1:29.83 SimonWestlund
 1:50.12 kinch2002
 1:56.26 uberCuber
 2:00.95 cubeflip
 2:02.62 Keroma12
 2:09.76 AvGalen
 2:13.35 James Ludlow
 2:14.80 rubiksczar
 2:18.09 Jaysammey777
 2:18.57 dimwmuni
 2:27.63 Evan Liu
 2:38.12 Zane_C
 2:46.16 Jakube
 2:46.38 AustinReed
 2:54.72 Mike Hughey
 3:01.60 masteranders1
 3:16.98 MaeLSTRoM
 3:50.94 Hershey
 3:55.36 tozies24
 4:26.63 brest
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:50.48 SimonWestlund
 3:30.14 kinch2002
 3:40.30 Keroma12
 3:43.34 James Ludlow
 4:02.04 rubiksczar
 4:04.81 AvGalen
 4:16.21 uberCuber
 4:18.31 dimwmuni
 5:04.36 Mike Hughey
 5:31.31 Jaysammey777
 5:41.02 Evan Liu
 5:51.36 Jakube
 6:02.45 okayama
*7x7x7*(13)

 4:44.11 SimonWestlund
 5:52.86 kinch2002
 5:57.64 James Ludlow
 6:10.95 AvGalen
 7:03.54 uberCuber
 7:06.63 rubiksczar
 7:14.36 dimwmuni
 7:42.38 Mike Hughey
 8:11.16 Jakube
 8:38.52 okayama
 8:45.89 Georgeanderre
 8:57.46 Jaysammey777
 9:03.37 tozies24
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 16.77 a small kitten
 18.41 Yes, We Can!
 19.28 Jaysammey777
 19.99 SimonWestlund
 21.30 deathbypapercutz
 22.86 kinch2002
 27.23 cubeflip
 27.71 Hershey
 29.81 Zane_C
 30.06 dimwmuni
 30.61 Evan Liu
 31.64 janelle
 32.60 theanonymouscuber
 33.63 Xishem
 36.88 uberCuber
 38.32 AvGalen
 41.27 MrIndianTeen
 42.95 pwnAge
 43.36 RubiksNub
 43.96 masteranders1
 44.05 James Ludlow
 44.06 Jakube
 47.12 Mike Hughey
 50.98 AustinReed
 56.83 Keroma12
 59.34 MaeLSTRoM
 1:00.41 emolover
 1:08.42 Georgeanderre
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 48.28 Henrik
 57.61 kinch2002
 1:49.93 Mike Hughey
 3:14.10 Jakube
 4:06.80 Jaysammey777
 7:04.39 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 7.87 SimonWestlund
 11.22 aronpm
 11.29 Jaysammey777
 15.37 Evan Liu
 23.68 Zane_C
 25.77 Mike Hughey
 26.95 kinch2002
 29.88 MatsBergsten
 30.84 Georgeanderre
 34.50 uberCuber
 36.26 Jakube
 43.25 MaeLSTRoM
 45.36 James Ludlow
 46.61 Xishem
 49.89 dimwmuni
 1:01.44 AustinReed
 1:04.22 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 35.88 aronpm
 48.30 amostay2004
 1:03.18 SimonWestlund
 1:03.30 lucarubik
 1:19.55 cmhardw
 1:21.33 kinch2002
 1:22.55 MrMoney
 1:25.32 Mike Hughey
 1:43.20 Zane_C
 1:51.84 Jakube
 1:58.80 MatsBergsten
 2:10.15 Jaysammey777
 2:45.42 okayama
 3:20.78 AustinReed
 3:40.27 AvGalen
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:32.00 cmhardw
 6:48.20 Mike Hughey
 6:54.28 kinch2002
 7:09.22 SimonWestlund
 9:56.00 MatsBergsten
10:49.99 Jakube
15:01.00 MrMoney
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

13:28.28 cmhardw
20:45.00 MatsBergsten
21:02.47 Jakube
34:07.15 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF MrMoney
 DNF SimonWestlund
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

42:49.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jaysammey777
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 1:11:3 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jaysammey777
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

13/13 (59:32)  MrMoney
10/11 (50:53)  Mike Hughey
5/5 (46:30)  okayama
6/7 (49:42)  Jaysammey777
6/10 (51:53)  Jakube
5/8 (59:18)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 1:17)  kinch2002
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 48.03 kinch2002
 49.97 Jaysammey777
 1:11.87 Evan Liu
 1:18.12 AvGalen
 1:25.87 MaeLSTRoM
 1:26.55 Mike Hughey
 1:33.12 James Ludlow
 1:38.30 Jakube
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:09.76 SimonWestlund
 1:13.83 Jaysammey777
 1:18.30 kinch2002
 1:20.76 Evan Liu
 1:32.42 dimwmuni
 1:36.38 Zane_C
 1:57.32 emolover
 1:58.79 James Ludlow
 1:58.84 Jakube
 2:04.68 AustinReed
 2:08.66 AvGalen
 2:11.27 Xishem
 2:13.63 Mike Hughey
 2:38.62 MaeLSTRoM
 2:49.73 tozies24
 3:14.80 Georgeanderre
 3:39.16 RubiksNub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:37.16 SimonWestlund
 3:09.49 kinch2002
 3:30.18 Jaysammey777
 3:57.98 James Ludlow
 4:03.31 Evan Liu
 4:10.08 dimwmuni
 4:10.41 AvGalen
 4:17.10 Zane_C
 4:26.94 AustinReed
 4:53.31 Jakube
 5:21.86 Mike Hughey
 6:12.24 MaeLSTRoM
 6:46.63 tozies24
*Magic*(12)

 0.94 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.22 Jaysammey777
 1.25 Evan Liu
 1.38 AustinReed
 1.43 kinch2002
 1.47 MaeLSTRoM
 1.59 janelle
 1.70 dimwmuni
 1.76 AvGalen
 1.97 James Ludlow
 2.21 ardi4nto
 8.99 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.63 James Ludlow
 2.77 Evan Liu
 2.88 kinch2002
 2.95 cubeflip
 4.00 Jaysammey777
 4.23 AvGalen
 4.40 ardi4nto
 4.43 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(8)

 7.63 MaeLSTRoM
 7.88 Sa967St
 9.09 Jaysammey777
 16.47 Mike Hughey
 19.84 Georgeanderre
 22.41 Xishem
 28.42 James Ludlow
 49.42 kinch2002
*Clock*(11)

 8.21 kinch2002
 9.34 SimonWestlund
 10.62 nccube
 12.97 Jaysammey777
 13.82 Evan Liu
 15.33 James Ludlow
 16.71 Mike Hughey
 17.37 AvGalen
 20.57 brest
 33.74 ardi4nto
 36.37 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.52 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.53 SimonWestlund
 5.82 Jaysammey777
 6.04 kinch2002
 7.18 Evan Liu
 7.57 emolover
 7.64 cubeflip
 9.99 MaeLSTRoM
 10.35 dimwmuni
 10.59 AvGalen
 10.95 AustinReed
 12.96 Zane_C
 14.07 Jakube
 14.81 jrb
 16.20 James Ludlow
 16.53 Mike Hughey
 20.28 Georgeanderre
 31.60 RubiksNub
*Megaminx*(14)

 50.54 SimonWestlund
 1:15.60 Jaysammey777
 1:15.81 dimwmuni
 1:45.52 kinch2002
 1:47.97 Sa967St
 1:49.62 Evan Liu
 2:09.89 MaeLSTRoM
 2:24.53 James Ludlow
 2:37.70 emolover
 2:47.69 AvGalen
 2:59.71 AustinReed
 3:12.55 Mike Hughey
 4:09.70 Georgeanderre
 4:12.25 Jakube
*Square-1*(14)

 19.17 SimonWestlund
 25.18 kinch2002
 27.19 Sa967St
 38.06 Evan Liu
 42.22 AustinReed
 48.04 Mike Hughey
 55.14 James Ludlow
 56.71 AvGalen
 57.41 Jaysammey777
 57.95 dimwmuni
 1:02.79 Xishem
 1:19.68 MaeLSTRoM
 1:44.00 okayama
 1:51.55 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(21)

24 okayama
26 Attila
27 guusrs
27 irontwig
28 brest
28 kinch2002
30 Cubenovice
31 uberCuber
39 Mike Hughey
41 Jaysammey777
42 Jakube
47 Georgeanderre
50 MaeLSTRoM
53 Hershey
54 AustinReed
54 emolover
57 dimwmuni
58 5BLD
58 James Ludlow
59 pwnAge
61 MrIndianTeen

*Contest results*

415 Jaysammey777
396 kinch2002
354 SimonWestlund
279 Mike Hughey
258 Evan Liu
239 Jakube
231 dimwmuni
226 James Ludlow
205 AvGalen
187 AustinReed
176 Zane_C
164 uberCuber
155 MaeLSTRoM
154 cubeflip
134 Yes, We Can!
119 MatsBergsten
107 okayama
104 emolover
98 theanonymouscuber
95 rubiksczar
94 deathbypapercutz
86 Xishem
85 nccube
83 Georgeanderre
82 amostay2004
79 pwnAge
78 Hershey
76 Keroma12
76 masteranders1
76 a small kitten
73 MrMoney
71 RubiksNub
69 janelle
68 MrIndianTeen
60 brest
55 tozies24
54 cmhardw
47 Edam
43 Edward_Lin
41 aronpm
38 Sa967St
36 pjk
34 cyoubx
34 5BLD
33 KryuzbanDmitry
30 Attila
29 irontwig
29 ardi4nto
29 guusrs
25 Cubenovice
19 lucarubik
19 Alan Chang
13 jrb
12 cookieyo145
10 Henrik
8 ethancrook99
4 hig8477


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 14, 2011)

84, getting closer to my aim of 100


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3:* 22.32, 22.39, (19.43), (25.29), 24.83 = *23.18*

*4x4x4:* (142.11), 118.15, 131.06, 116.60, (111.16) = *2:01.94*

*5x5x5:* (299.68), 282.74, 261.76, 255.38, (239.36) = *4:26.63*

*Clock:* 20.31, (19.48), 21.74, 19.66, (25.51) = *20.57*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U L U2 L' F' L2 B2 R D' B R' U2 R2 U' B F
Solution: B D R2 F B2 U B' R U' L U2 R L2 F2 R D' B' D R' F2 L F' D F U2 F' D' F

B D R2 F : 2x2x2
B2 U B' R2 : 2x2x3
R' U' L U2 R L' : F2L-1
L' F2 R D' B' D R' F2 L U2 : L3C
U2 F' D F U2 F' D' F : 8 move commutator

I ran out of time and couldn't look for an insertion, however still got to cancel 2 moves with a direct commutator at the end. This scramble seems to have amazing potential, I'll have to find some time to look for more solutions.


Sorry I'm late, if it's too late than that's obviously understandable.


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

You forgot me in 3x3, I got an average of 17.93.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> You forgot me in 3x3, I got an average of 17.93.


 
Sorry, stupid program  (I wrote it ). Your'e in now.

@Attila: thanks


----------



## Attila (May 15, 2011)

Mats, i think, Simon can solve with 54 moves two cubes


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 15, 2011)

3x3: 11.91, (13.87), 11.70, (11.37), 12.19 -> 11.93
4x4: 1:09.05, 1:05.43, (1:11.06), 1:08.96, (59.05) -> 1:07.81
3x3oh: 20.85, (24.77), 21.99, (17.96), 21.05 -> 21.30


----------



## reyrey (May 19, 2011)

I might be a bit late, but you forgot me too.


----------

